# How does changing the draw length affect the maximum draw weight of a bow?



## idahohunter (Mar 25, 2005)

Would a 31 inch draw length have a higher peak weight than a 27 inch draw on the same bow?
thanks


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Not neccessarily. It all depends on how the drawlength is changed on a particular bow. If you can change out a module, or a rotating module, then "NO" the peak weight won't change. It will change if you change the draw of the bow by reducing or increasing the string or cable length. This is usually done by changing the position of the string on different pegs on the cam. In this case you may see changes of as much as 10lbs. And these types of bows will normally only be adjustable up or down 1" from the mid setting.


----------



## idahohunter (Mar 25, 2005)

thanks for the info


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

*weight*

i would have to agree with fisher


----------

